# Boot.....aber welches ?



## Dudzi (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo Holland Spezis! #h 
Da ich nun seit ein paar Jahren bei unseren holländischen Nachbarn den Zandern und Barschen nachstelle (bis jetzt nur vom Ufer aus), befinde ich mich gerade in der Entscheidungsphase was das zulegen eines Bootes angeht. Da ich die Maas, deren Kanäle und die Maasplassen befischen möchte, bin ich mir nicht sicher, worauf ich denn achten sollte, falls ich mir ein Angelboot kaufen möchte. Da hier doch einige Spezis im Board rumschwirren, die das gleiche "Hausgewässer" haben, hoffe ich auf ein paar nützliche Hinweise oder Denkanstöße, was das Boot und dessen Motorisierung bzw. was das  Zubehör betrifft.
Danke im Voraus #6  :m


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

kenne die Gewässer leider nicht so ....
lese immer nur die Fangmeldungen ....   :c
denke ist alles ne Frage des Preises ....
aber ein "normales Boot"  ca. 3,5 - 4,5 m  mit nem führerscheinfreien 5 PS AB + Trailer für den leichten Transport wird schon nicht so verkehrt sein ....
hab ich bei ebay letztens ein paar "Komplettangebote" für um die 2000 € gesehen .....
*Dieses* hier geht bestimmt ... aber wird garantiert noch "etwas" teurer ... |uhoh: 
Ich bin immer noch nur begeistert von meinem kleinen Barschjäger !!!
Bootsangeln ist schon der Hit im Gegensatz zum Ansitz vom Ufer aus !!!!
Auch ist das Trailern und einslippen kaum zeitaufwendiger als die Schlepperei zum Angelplatz und der Aufbau des ganzen equipments....
Spekuliere nur für dieses Jahr auch mit einem etwas größeren mit Cat. C das ich mal ein Stück auf die Ostsee rauf kann .....


----------



## Dudzi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

@HD4ever: Ja, das sieht doch echt klasse aus und der Preis ist bis jetzt auch noch O.K.
Ich denke, in dieser Kategorie sollte das Boot dann auch schon sein. Das Boot bei diesem Angebot, scheint in einem sehr guten Zustand zu sein.
Erstmal vielen Dank für diesen Tip. #h


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*



			
				Dudzi schrieb:
			
		

> .....Preis ist bis jetzt auch noch O.K.



Betonung liegt auf "noch" ....  
gegen ende wohl nicht mehr denke ich denn es ist wirklich ein klasse Teil und niegelnagelneu.....
wie gesagt - am besten immer mal so gucken was es so gibt ....
*hier* eines von denen dich ich immer mal so beobachte ...
in der Größe sind die schon ideal weil du damit fast überall hinkommst !!!
gibt auch gute die etwas kleiner sind und aufs Autodach passen, aber die sind wieder umständlicher zu händeln und allein schon fast gar nicht ....


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

ich denke mal , das du Ps mässig mehr als 5 ps unterm Boot haben solltes. weil gegen die Strömung auf der Maas zu fahren ist schon recht heftig  

Frag am besten Krauti und naish, sie haben sich vor kurzen ein Boot gekauft. Die beiden Angeln hauptsächlich in der Maas und deren Seen .Wir geistern mit einem Quicksilver 560 KK durch Roermond, und auf der Ostsee rum   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## buddy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

Hallo,

vielleicht solltest du auch ein Segelboot in Erwägung ziehen...
Mein Vater hat sich durch mein Anraten auch dafür entschieden. Sie sind vielleicht etwas teurer als ein Angelboot, jedoch haben sie auch einige Vorteile. Meistens sind sie sehr gut ausgestattet. Große Backskisten (hinten im Cockpit), meistens einen Schwenkkiel (den kann man reinkurbeln), dadurch einen variablen Tiefgang von 30 cm bis ca. 1,4 m. Die Dinger liegen daher an der Küste sehr gut im Wasser. Auch gibt es eine geräumige Kajüte. Natürllich einen Bootsspiegel. Und mann kan schnell und Sprit-sparend voran kommen. Den Mast mit Wanten kann man natürlich abbauen. Wenn man einen Backdecker hat, hat man super Bewegungsfreiheit an Bord. Segelboote sind idR unkenterbar- viele unsinkbar.
Natürlich muss ich dazu sagen, dass bei uns (bzw. meinem Dad) eigentlich ein etwas größeres Motorboot angedacht war. Die sind aber im Verhältnis zum Segelboot überteuert.
Vorher hatten wir mal ein ca 3,5 m Motorboot aus Alu. Sehr robust und ultra-leicht.
Dann eines aus GFK in 4,5 Meter (beides keine Gleiter), welches unsinkbar war und besser im Wasser lag und einen Trailer hatte. Wir waren damit öfter vor Fehmarn unterwegs. Da brauchte man aber schon nen 20 PS Motor um sich beruhigt fortbewegen zu können. Mit 6 Ps ist an der Küste unserer Meinung nach nicht viel zu wollen. Und wenn, dann sollte man sich wenigstens für einen neueren 4 Takter entscheiden, der auch wirklich zieht.
Hoffe ihr findet diesen Beitrag nicht total daneben. Ich denke zumindest, dass es eine Überlegung wert ist.


----------



## buddy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

Noch ein Nachtrag- entschuldigung.
Ich habe von einen ca. 6 Meter langen Segelboot gesprochen. Diese sind trailer- und oft slipbar und nicht zu groß...


----------



## heinzrch (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

Bei den kleinen Booten (3-3,5 m) würde ich ein sog. rotationsgeblasenes aus Polyethylen (PE) nehmen, da kann man auch mal auf einen Stein fahren, ohne das was kaputtgeht.
Meine erste Wahl wäre ein Pioner 10 oder 12, siehe www.pioner.de

Ich suche übrigens ein Pioner 10 gebraucht - wenn wer was weiß, würde ich mich über ne PM freuen...


----------



## krauthi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

dieses hier  ist mit sicherheit auch gut geeignet  für die maasplassen*eBay item 4530128917 (Ends 04.03.05 16:13:16 MEZ) - Ehemaliges DLRG - Boot ausgeschäumt & unsinkbar*

*gruß krauthi*


----------



## krauthi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

freut mich das du dich dan auch bald zu den bootsbesitzern einreien kannst

du fragtest nach boot und zubehör

hier mal ein kleine auflistung was man dan halt so braucht
boot+trailer
AB motor+ tank
elektromotor
battarieen
echolot 
feuerlöscher 
verbandskasten
schwimmweste
beleuchtung
anker 
ankerball
versicherrung
usw 
dazu kommen noch die kleinteile die man halt fürs bootsangeln so braucht 

da ich im moment den führerschein am machen bin  werde ich selber erst wieder ende mai auf dem wasser sein  und in der zwischenzeit  wird mein boot neu gestrichen

ich hoffe man sieht sich dan bald mal  auf dem wasser  und natürlich beim bootsttreffen am 4/5 juni in roermond

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mumpitz (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

Hallo Dudzi!

Die Entscheidung, was für ein Boot man sich _letztendlich_ kauft, hängt von einigen Faktoren ab.

- Wieviele Leute fahren mit?
  Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Segeljolle gekauft und umgebaut. Mit ca. 420x165 ist 
  sie groß genug um mit zwei Leuten bequem angeln zu können. Stauraum im Bug und
  Heck (der auch vor Regen schützt) ist reichlich vorhanden. Plant man aber eine 
  (angelnde) Person mehr an Bord ein, ist das ganze bei der Größe schon nicht mehr
  ganz so praktisch. Für den Anfang war es aber bombig und das Jahr hat viel Spass
  gemacht. Dieses Jahr wird es eine Nummer größer und der Motor hat auch etwas
  mehr Leistung 
  Für dieses Boot hat ein 4PS Viertakter auf der Maas bombig gereicht. Und der mußte 
  knapp 0.4t schieben.

- Was willst Du ausgeben?
  Erfahrungsgemäß wird es immer teurer als man zunächst glaubt. Es sei denn, man
  läßt sich von jemandem an die Hand nehmen, der schon länger diesem Hobby fröhnt
  dann hat man einen bombigen Überblick.
  Als ich angefangen habe, habe ich das Boot, den Motor, die Anhängerkupplung, den
  Trailer und ein paar Kleinigkeiten eingerechnet (Rutenhalter, Schwimmwesten, etc.).
  Ich habe damals aber längst aber noch nicht alles, was Krauthi aufgezählt hat.
  Hinzu kam aber noch etliches an das ich vorher nie gedacht hätte.
  Viele dieser Sachen sind aber kein Muss und machen das Leben an Bord nur 
  praktischer. Sie können nach und nach gekauft werden, schlagen also nicht direkt zu 
  Buche - wie etwa Trailerausstattung (zusätzliche Sliprollen, Sliphilfe), Fishfinder, 
  Akkus, E-Motor, zusätzliches Stechpaddel, Leinen, Taue, Radarreflektor, Sitze etc.
  Wichtig ist aber, daß man sich klar macht, ob man erst einmal Erfahrung sammeln 
  möchte, dann ist der Einstieg billiger und man weiß später relativ genau, was man
  will. Auf die Weise kann man nicht so viel Geld in den Sand setzen.
  Oder aber, man nimmt direkt etwas größeres, solides in Angriff, dann ist allerdings die 
  Gefahr recht groß, daß man später feststellt, daß einem etwas anderes deutlich mehr 
  zusagen würde und macht (wenn der Kauf vorher kein wirkliches Schnäppchen war) 
  schon größeren Verlust beim erneuten Kauf und Eintausch.

- Beim Gebrauchtkauf sollte man jemanden dabei haben, der Plan hat oder selber ein 
  Auge für die Sache und handwerkliches Geschick besitzen. Sonst wird der Kauf 
  schnell zu einer Baustelle.

- Beim Neukauf würde ich mir Angeboote von überall einholen. Das erleichtert es 
  wirklich ungemein, die Apothekenpreise im Bootssport zu drücken. Wie schon  
  angedeutet ist mein neues Boot schon länger in Planung und Angriff und alleine beim 
  Motor konnte ich eine Preisdifferenz (zwischen günstigstem und teursten) von über 
  800 Euro ausmachen - und das bei 15 PS; der teuerste Händler lag aber noch unter 
  dem epmf. VK - wenn auch nicht viel.
  Ähnlich ist es beim Boot: 10-15% des Händler VK sind fast immer drin, teilweise aber 
  noch mehr.

- Aus welchem Material soll das Boot sein?
  Holz muß regelmäßig in der Nachsaison gepflegt (evtl. gestrichen) und mit Antifouling 
  behandelt werden. Holz ist als Werkstoff sehr schwer, was auch beim Handling an 
  Land und für die Trailergröße und dessen Tragkraft nicht unerheblich ist.

  Aluminium ist da schon deutlich pflegeleichter, und wiegt deutlich weniger als Holz, 
  allerdings sollte selbst beim Unterwasserschiff ein Anstrich mit Zinksilikat erfolgen 
  (etwa mit INVERSALU).
  Das behandelte Unterwasserschiff wirkt hier nicht als Opferanode wie es zum Beispiel 
  beim Motor der Fall wäre, sondern bewirkt eine Potentialgleichheit zum 
  Aluminiumrumpf wodurch Elektrolyse und eine damit einhergehene Beschädigung des 
  Unterwasserschiffs verhindert wird.

  Bleiben noch Glasfaser-Epoxy und reine Kunststoffrümpfe. Sie sollten sollten 
  ebenfalls regelmäßig mit Antifouling behandelt werden. Wichtig ist hier aber noch ein 
  regelmäßiger Anstrich mit Gelshield, das eine Osmose und damit das Aufweichen des 
  Rumpfes verhindert.

  Aluminium ist hier sicherlich der teuerste, zugleich aber auch der pflegeleichteste und 
  haltbarste Werkstoff.
  Ich würde beim Bootskauf nur darauf achten, daß Zwischenräume nicht 
  ausgeschäumt sind. Der Schaum zieht mit der Zeit Feuchtigkeit und fängt an zu 
  modern. Auch kleine Tiere nisten sich dort ein und es gibt eine riesen Sauerei. 
  Zusätzlich wird aber auch die Osmose von der Innenwand (Zwischenwand) her 
  begünstigt und damit auch das 'Weichwerden' des Materials über längere Zeit.

- Beim Motor solltest Du Dir überlegen ob Zwei- oder Viertakter und ob der Schub für 
  das Boot ausreichend ist (inkl. Besatzung und weiterer Zuladung: also Motor, Tank, 
  Ruten, etc.).
  Zweitakter sind günstiger in der Anschaffung, einfacher in der Wartung, saufen aber 
  mehr Sprit (teilweise das doppelte eines modernen Viertakters), sind wesentlich 
  lauter, Du mußt den Kraftstoff bekanntermaßen selber mischen, sie laufen bei sehr 
  niedrigen Schleppgeschwindigkeiten oft nicht rund oder gehen aus, sind dafür aber 
  auch deutlich leichter als Viertakter und man kann an ihnen viele Wartungs- und 
  Reparaturarbeiten einfacher selber machen.
  Persönlich würde ich aber immer einen Viertakter zum Fischen kaufen.

  Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du Dir auch gerne mein altes Boot mal bei einem 
  Kaffee am Wochenende mal anschauen. Vieles wird anschaulicher, wenn man so ein 
  Teil vor Augen hat, und man versteht und behält eher, worauf bei einem Kauf zu 
  achten ist. Auch ist das Boot verändert worden, Du könntest also sehen, was an
  Wartungs- und Bastelarbeiten auf Dich zukommen könnte, würdest Du Dich für ein
  preiswertes Einsteigerboot entscheiden.
  Ich gehe davon aus, daß ich es noch ein bis zwei Monate bei uns stehen lasse, bevor 
  ich es verkaufe, da ich noch keinen genauen Liefertermin für das neue Boot habe und 
  Wegberg ist ja für Dich nicht aus der Welt.
  Bei Interesse, schick mir einfach eine PN und wir können was ausmachen.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

@Dudzi: 

Also wenn Du was vernünftiges suchst dann halte das Linder bei eBay mal im Auge! 
Da kann man später immer noch einen stärkeren Motor drauf bauen.


----------



## wilder_wombel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

@petri

aber nur bis 8PS das linder bei ebay ist das 440 Fishing und nicht das 400 Sportsman
was wesentlich höher motoriesiert werden kann.

wie siehts morgen mit angeln aus, meine regierung hat mich gezwugen morgen fischen
zu fahren, meld dich mal.


wombi


----------



## Dudzi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

Hallo Leute ! #h
@all: Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. Bin echt erstaunt, wie detailliert ihr Alles beschrieben habt.

@krathi: Viel Spaß beim Ablegen deiner Führerscheinprüfung. Beim Bootstreffen in Roermond, werde ich mit Sicherheit (wenn nichts Unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt) dabei sein. Vielleicht dann schon mit eigenem Boot.
Das von dir empfohlene Angeboot bei ebay sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber der Preis wird mit Sicherheit noch m Einiges nach oben gehen. Ich behalt's mal im Auge.

@Mumpitz: Ich würde gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen, mir dein "altes" Boot mal anzuschauen. Schicke dir mal eine PN. Bis dann.....

@petrihelix: Das Linder Boot ist schon super, es ist das gleiche Modell, das Tott auch hat. Er ist damit sehr zufrieden.

Also nochmals, vielen Dank #6  #h


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*

@wombi: PN ist raus... 

@Dudzi: Wenn das Boot vom Preis her nicht zu hoch geht hast Du da wirklich was gutes... Die Frage ist halt wieviel Du investieren möchtest. Kauf Dir nur keinen Schrott, sonst ärgerst Du dich und es macht Dir keinen Spaß damit raus zu fahren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Boot.....aber welches ?*



			
				wilder_wombel schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts morgen mit angeln aus, meine regierung hat mich gezwugen morgen fischen
> zu fahren, meld dich mal.
> 
> 
> wombi



Nicht schlecht!


----------

